# what pro labs do metal an acrylic prints in various sizes?



## GerryDavid (Aug 7, 2012)

I want to offer storyboards in 5x5 or 6x6, 10x10, 5x10 and 10x20 in both metal and acrylic, but most labs seem to be missing half these in metal, no one ive looked at offers 5x5 and 5x10.  And no one seems to be offering acrylic in sizes smaller than 16x16.

WHCC has a nice selection of metal but not 5x5 or 5x10
miller seems to only offer metal boxes not sheets
bayphoto does offer 5x5 but not 5x10
mpix doesnt seem to offer metal and their acrylics start at 16x16
aps doesnt list metal or acrylic on their page and I couldnt find a downloadable price guide

im sure there are other pro labs that I dont have listed above, any tips?


----------



## KmH (Aug 7, 2012)

From a business perspective I would bet there is way to little demand for the smaller sizes.


----------



## GerryDavid (Aug 7, 2012)

KmH said:


> From a business perspective I would bet there is way to little demand for the smaller sizes.



are you refering to acrylic or metal?  either way I think there is a demand.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 7, 2012)

It's really not very economical for the smaller sizes. 
Have you checked SimplyColor and BayPhoto? I'd expect if anyone is going to offer any and every size it'd be Bay.


----------



## CCericola (Aug 7, 2012)

Did you contact anyone to see if they can do custom sizes that fit your idea? Just because it isn't standard doesn't mean they can't do it.


----------



## Nirvana89 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello,

I would recommend Magna Chrome LLC, they have been around for awhile and have custom sizes. They also work with the clients. which means rather then simply uploading your image and hoping for the best, you may actually talk to a live person and figure what size and finish would work best for your image.

If you do end up using them, use promo code MC5NO to get 5% off your order(s)

They do not offer acrylic.


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 12, 2014)

I've been using Nations Photo.  Incredible service, and price.  50% off on metal prints. 11X14  for 1.89. Each.


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 12, 2014)

Metal prints are mostly all I sell. I only use 30x40 and larger up to 42x90. I get them from bay photo and they are always flawless and perfect color. They are very expensive so you'd better have a high end market.


----------

